# New O&W Chronograph



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just been sent this picture of their new chrono. It uses a Valjoux 7733 manual wind. More details next week when they arrive.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Its not bad, not sure about the hands though; wouild have preferred sword style, not keen on square ends.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think I like the PRS-5 more


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I think I like the PRS-5 more


 You would'nt if you held them side by side,


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

good point Roy and that is a poor picture!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It is a very poor picture. The Swiss have problems with camera's.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

looks like they have problems with cleaning as well! What the hell is that stuff all over the crystal?


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

pg tips said:


> looks like they have problems with cleaning as well! What the hell is that stuff all over the crystal?


 That's probably the tape to hold it on the scanner


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Roy

How much are they going to be? It would be interesting to compare the price with the PRS-5. Also the O&W doesn't seem to have the asymmetric case that the PRS-5 has.

cheers

Dave


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hello Roy,

I like the look of that. How much is it likely to be and what bracelet / strap is it to be on.

Cheers


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

....Just to add,

How much difference is there between the 7733 and 7734 - I ask because I think the Poljot chrono's ( P3133 movement ) are basically a licenced copy of the 7734 and the 7734 is a good reliable movement.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Garry said:


> How much difference is there between the 7733 and 7734.


Just the date Garry , thats the only difference.

Obviously the Swiss movement is better quality than the Poljot and better finished. I will decide on the strap and reveal the price next week.

They will be more than a PRS-5 because they are Swiss and the quality is better.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Two dial versions and better pictures :

1.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

2


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

I like the 2nd one better. The markers instead of numerals clean up the dial and, for me, make it more appealing and easier to read.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I agree Mike. Markers look much better.

Still like the PRS 5 though.......


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

As far as pricing goes, I expect it to be at least as much as the O&W 7765 at Â£299, if not more, seeing as it uses a discontinued Valjoux 7733 movement.

Roy, Am I asuming correctly?

cheers

Dave


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

What's the diameter Roy 38mm?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They are 37or 38mm and the price is Â£350.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> I agree Mike. Markers look much better.
> 
> Still like the PRS 5 though.......


Sorry Paul but I do not see the comparison,


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Different in many ways Roy - I agree.

I meant it still hasn't killed my dislike for the PRS5. I'm a bit disappointed the O&W isn't bigger though.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It's not suposed to Paul. 

Its a standard size case for this size of movement.

Military style chrono's do not tend to be any bigger.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I like it with markers as well, a nice looking watch.........


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They are very nice.

The back :


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice looking case. What's the arrow for, though ? To remind us where the strap should be attached ?? 









Cheers

Foggy


----------



## JP (Europe) (Jan 9, 2004)

Got my O&W V-7733 watch. Looks great with original Bund-strap and the size is perfect to me.

Personal taste of course but I have also Poljot "Flightcaptain" (43mm) chronograph (movement is besed to V-7733 date model 7734) to compare and Bund wasnÂ´t for her.

O&W V-7733 luminous was also very positive suprise. About as good as O&W M-serie divers so in fact better than O&W Mirage/Toledo series with pointed hands.

Sorry no pictures.

JP


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

it looks like a black and white picture of a watch.

not a very inspired design i think.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

........Hmmmmmm, lost me there i think......


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

it's a nice watch...









your influence...


----------

